# Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun



## Queenslander (Mar 29, 2007)

Dear experimenters...

Based on other threads and best guesses, I put this configuration together yesterday for AUD$222.00 and was blown away last night with the results. It is the brightest thing I've ever seen and has a handy focusable beam. 

I'll post some photos tonight - let me know what kind of shots would be most informative and how best to set exposure (digital camera).

Cost of project

AUD$145.00 Lightforce 240 blitz 
AUD$ 17.00 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 bulb 
AUD$ 60.00 Three 5 amp hour rechargeable batteries

+ a bit of wire and solder (free) to series up the three 12 volt batteries.

The bulb goes straight in with no modification necessary.

AUD$222.00 total cost and it rocks!!! 

Total run time based on current and 5 ah battery capacity is about 25 minutes. It draws about 11 amps (400 watts divided by 36 volts = 11 amps) 


WARNING - I guess it may all melt to pieces if left on for a really long time - I experienced no problems with five or ten minute run times though! 

Lucky USA members can buy the lamps for even less here:

http://www.bulbconnection.com/ViewItem/bcrw/itmid/142/oc/64663%20HLX/item.html

Next project = the 24 volt 600 watt aircraft landing light torch - I think it's called a LarryK12


----------



## Led_Blind (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Hey, got any picutres of the end prod?


----------



## Pila_Power (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Yeah - I got one of those to mod or leave original - I'm mostly worried about melting the reflector.

You got no blisters or lumps from 10 minutes continuous use?

If they produced a metal reflector for this unit I'd be a very happy boy.


----------



## Pila_Power (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Oh, QLDer, are you using SLA batteries?


----------



## Queenslander (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Hey Pila Power

Using sealed Lead Acid batteries... no damage to the reflector or cover after 10 minute run time - ambient temperature about 15 degrees celcius.

It's 3pm in the afternoon now... will take plenty of photos after dark (any hints).

gk


----------



## Queenslander (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

I mean "celsius"


----------



## NAW (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

I wonder how it would compare with the Ken lights...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/72917&highlight=Ken4


----------



## Queenslander (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*



NAW said:


> I wonder how it would compare with the Ken lights...
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/72917&highlight=Ken4


 

Probably similar if not the same based on speculation... the above thread led me to the 400 watt globe I used!

Notwithstanding the necessary disclaimers to protect themselves in case emulators run into trouble, why don't these guys come forward with their prototype specs in addition to their shootout pictures? 

It's just light after all.

P.S. I did say WARNING - my light may melt down etc (consider that as my disclaimer).


----------



## Queenslander (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Pre nightfall pictures


----------



## Queenslander (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*


----------



## Queenslander (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*


----------



## Queenslander (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*


----------



## Queenslander (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 30, 2007)

LOL...great pix! It's so funny....just no end to the increasing output projects.


----------



## Queenslander (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Nightfall... burning down the barn! (cubby house actually)








Unfortunately, I'm clouded in tonight so the pictures are a bit hazy - still you can discern the beam pattern through the mist (900mtrs ASL).


----------



## Queenslander (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Low voltage garden lighting (tree fern).


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Good god man, will you play with your new toy in some other direction? Some of us up here in America are trying to sleep!


----------



## FILIPPO (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

wow ....


----------



## Queenslander (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Photo Phantom

We've been trying to get to sleep down here for years... but that constant glow over the eastern horizon is a blinder!

Thanks for the post!


gk

Next project: Handheld 2kw arc lamp with fuel cell backpack!


----------



## Queenslander (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Here's the fuel cell http://www.gizmag.com/go/5325/ 





Just gotta convince the military to hand it over!


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

The problem with that fuelcell is that it only handles up to 12 volts 2.1 amps or 25W according to the spec sheet here

http://www.ultracellpower.com/assets/pdf/Ultracell_General_data.pdf

So it won't be able to power it up.

AlexGT


----------



## s13tsilvia (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

how much more lumens than over the stock bulb is it? as ill go out tomorrow an buy one if it is a massive difference, an would i be able to run it off the cigarette lighter in my car?


----------



## hawkz (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Wow. Nice idea with running things off your cig lighter in the car. It'd be pretty cool to have a fat search light just sitting in the car ready to be plugged in and used.


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*



hawkz said:


> Wow. Nice idea with running things off your cig lighter in the car. It'd be pretty cool to have a fat search light just sitting in the car ready to be plugged in and used.


 
You need 36 volts for the bulb... you can either series up three 12 volt batteries or use a dc/dc converter from your cig lighter (first check the fuse and wiring can handle 11 amps).

Don't know how manny lumens the original 12 volt 100 watt halogen bulb was, but the new bulb is rated at 16,000 lumens (see the link above).

I would also like to run this from the cigarette lighter, but need to find a 12 volt dc to 36 volt dc converter capable of 400 watts or run a 36 volt battery charger into three 12s in series from a 12 volt to 240 volt inverter????

Any ideas?


gk


----------



## petersmith6 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

at 12 vols it would be drawing somthing like 40 amps.the wire wouldnt take it.


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*



petersmith6 said:


> at 12 vols it would be drawing somthing like 40 amps.the wire wouldnt take it.


 
Excellent point!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 7, 2007)

Queenslander said:


> Dear experimenters...
> 
> Based on other threads and best guesses, I put this configuration together yesterday for AUD$222.00 and was blown away last night with the results. It is the brightest thing I've ever seen and has a handy focusable beam.
> 
> ...



Seeing this other post where SWAY converted one of these Lightforce 240's into a HID, he felt that going up on the Osram bulbs like you did would melt the metalized polymer. 

*You seem to say it did fine for as long as 5 minutes...just double checking on that!* I'm also thinking of the heat generated by The Torch using a 100W 64623 bulb....hot enough to light paper.

This would be brighter than the Larry12K or 14K lumens but they are more portable with NiMH cells.


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello Queenslander,

Thank you for bringing this light to my attention. I saw a LarryK12 at the Los Angeles get-together and I had to have one. The following week I made one. Now this, thanks a lot. 

I would like to see how the LarryK12 compares to a 400W Lightforce. Does anybody have any beam shots by chance?

I already have numerous lithium polymer packs that I use in my RC models. I am going to try running the 64663 with 10S. (37V rated but close to 42V open circuit fully charged.) If I flash it, I will have to use 9S. I plan on making some sort of a battery box that will attach to the base of the handle. I might use a Pelican or an Otterbox. Depending on which box and the number of cells I use, the maximum weight of the battery pack should be under 600g or about 21oz.

How much does the 240 Blitz weigh? I have not been able to find that anywhere. When I remove the long cord, that will subtract a little weight too. I am going to try and order everything this week.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## bushy555 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Heh! Mate, we gotta do a comparo and see what they're like against a 55 watt metal halide (HID) bulb installed...

or at least compare it to Sway's original beam
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43203&page=1&pp=30


----------



## aerosimon (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Hi guys, great work.

Nice to get more info on high temp running in the 'plastic' reflector. Whilst spotty shopping at a local gunshop, I found a 'metal body, metal reflector unit' for (car mount), with an reflector diameter of 260mm.. That is 30%more cp than Blitz.. My dilema is the weight comparison. And no focus adjust. 

Queenslander, Is the focus system useful (essential) with the filament design. Im looking at the 250W 24V setup... How big is the main spot at a given range on tightest focus? I cant judge from the photos, but they are still cool 

JetskiMark, I think the Blitz240 is very lightweight. Im betting close to 450gms no reference at the time though.. I cant believe more than 600gms. Memory and senses do get fooled however, especially when comparing against a stainless/aluminium competitor of some kgs.. If you already have one, can you post a weight, actual or relative.

Thanks guys, keep the pics coming
aerosimon


----------



## JPS (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Great Light!

Are there any similar bulbs with a life longer than the 50 hours?


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*



bushy555 said:


> Heh! Mate, we gotta do a comparo and see what they're like against a 55 watt metal halide (HID) bulb installed...
> 
> or at least compare it to Sway's original beam
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43203&page=1&pp=30


 
Hey Bushy... you nailed it mate - great light you made there!

I'll post some beamshot comparisons with my 40 watt HID Polarion Helios shortly.

Best wishes and thanks


gk


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*



JPS said:


> Great Light!
> 
> Are there any similar bulbs with a life longer than the 50 hours?


 
Don't know mate???

Run time is a bit shoddy and the batteries weigh a bit - still loads of punch though.

thanks


gk


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 21, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Seeing this other post where SWAY converted one of these Lightforce 240's into a HID, he felt that going up on the Osram bulbs like you did would melt the metalized polymer.
> 
> *You seem to say it did fine for as long as 5 minutes...just double checking on that!* I'm also thinking of the heat generated by The Torch using a 100W 64623 bulb....hot enough to light paper.
> 
> This would be brighter than the Larry12K or 14K lumens but they are more portable with NiMH cells.


 
The metalized polymer is okay so fay but the clear plastic lens cover is showing a light dimple - it will light paper (just).

Thanks for the HID link - that'sthe way to go!!!!!!

gk


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*



aerosimon said:


> Hi guys, great work.
> 
> Nice to get more info on high temp running in the 'plastic' reflector. Whilst spotty shopping at a local gunshop, I found a 'metal body, metal reflector unit' for (car mount), with an reflector diameter of 260mm.. That is 30%more cp than Blitz.. My dilema is the weight comparison. And no focus adjust.
> 
> ...


 
focus is no big deal - there's so much light coming out and the focus is not over a really wide range anyway. it is 650 grams on the kitchen scales.

thanks and best wishes

goog luck with the 24v

gk


----------



## fire-stick (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Where could I buy one of the (stock) Lightforce 240 Blitz like you used in your project?


----------



## Schnotts (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

Fantastic. A way to run it through the cigarrette plug would be great. Nice mod!


----------



## bushy555 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*



fire-stick said:


> Where could I buy one of the (stock) Lightforce 240 Blitz like you used in your project?


 
The Lightforce lights are made in Australia, however there are retailers in the U.S.

Jump on to www.lightforce.net.au and have a squiz. There should be retailers listed.


--
dave.
Lightforce Blitz and XGT HID conversions.
www.hid.isclever.com


----------



## fire-stick (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*



Queenslander said:


>



I wonder if replacing all the wire with thicker wire would help you any?

What about running seven 6 volt batteries!! 42v!!! (It's just a 16% increase in voltage)


----------



## hord (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

I think *fire-stick* is on to something! When I tested the voltage drop through the curly cord on my 240SL I found it was almost 2v... which lightforce confirmed! The reason being that the bulbs used are only rated at 12v (compared to the driving light version which is good for 14v+) and so they made the curly cord slightly resistive to take make sure it won't blow the bulb when you plug it into a running car. My suspicions were raised when I found the cord got warm after running the light for a while!

If you can measure the voltage at the globe & battery pack to see what the difference is due to the wire. Great project though!!! My 240 might have to be modded after all..

Cheers Harvey


----------



## fire-stick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*



hord said:


> I think *fire-stick* is on to something!



LOL!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!! 

When I first read that I thought you said fire-stick is "ON SOMETHING", like I was on drugs or something. 

LOL


----------



## HighLight (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Lightforce 240 Blitz + 400 watt Osram HLX 64663 + 36 volt battery = 16000 lumens fun*

In the link to the US supplier of the bulbs there is a Philips bulb available on the same page that emits 16625 lumens. Would that bulb work also?


----------



## s13tsilvia (May 31, 2007)

to the aussie guys out there, im thinking Power Beam spotlight instead, they have a metal reflector and glass lens, non focusable beam but damn would be one hell of a light, find the foxes with a low power light, get ready to shoot and bam hit em with the wall of light!


----------



## curlyfry562 (Jan 22, 2008)

Would there be a problem with using a different and cheaper host? I found a dual emitter similar to this http://www.flashlightz.com/product.php/black--decker/vec158bd/?product=171536&category='
for $30. 32,000 Lumens :devil:instead of 16,000.

Are all these bulbs some standard size, or do we have to worry about them not fitting in a variety of lights?


----------



## Flashanator (Jan 23, 2008)

Heat issue for that housing + wouldnt throw as far imo.
What about overdrive the bulb to 600watts?


----------



## curlyfry562 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ya after doing a little more research I have decided the blitz will be a more appropriate host. Many of the Lipo battery packs I have seen have built it "poly switches" that limit the current, did you guys simply remove those or assemble your own packs. I have just ordered my components, and wanted to thank you guys for all the help. 

Where do you get your Lipo batteries?


----------

